

New ion engine could reach Mars in 39 days - onreact-com
http://www.gizmag.com/ad-astra-ion-engine-mars-39-days/12342/

======
Retric
Last week’s discussion of the same thing:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=721189>

